# Libby, and the Neo Cons, are set free!



## Wry Catcher (Apr 13, 2018)

Libby pardoned - Twitter Search

Your chance to tweet your response, here's mine:

Trump has resurrected the Neo-Con Movement, expect a war of choice once Pompeo is confirmed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Apr 13, 2018)

That would imply it actually left


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 13, 2018)

Maybe if Libby drove off a bridge and left a woman for dead in the car the bed wetters would be OK with it....

What if that "woman" (puke) was hitlary?


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 13, 2018)

Is this what draining the swamp looks like? Pardoning a convicted leaker and career politician because neo-con John Bolton is Dick Cheney's buddy?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 13, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Is this what draining the swamp looks like? Pardoning a convicted leaker and career politician because neo-con John Bolton is Dick Cheney's buddy?


Think of all the shitheads Obubba pardoned.  Drug dealers, conspiracy to defraud, mail fraud, embezzlement, .... you name it....your boy Obama pardoned a lot more than leakers.


Here's a list for you and other leftist idiots.
Pardons Granted by President Barack Obama (2009-2017) | PARDON | Department of Justice


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 14, 2018)

asaratis said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what draining the swamp looks like? Pardoning a convicted leaker and career politician because neo-con John Bolton is Dick Cheney's buddy?
> ...



President Grover Cleveland pardoned 1,107 people during his two terms.  They didn't have anything to do with Trump's pardon of Scooter Libby either.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 14, 2018)

asaratis said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what draining the swamp looks like? Pardoning a convicted leaker and career politician because neo-con John Bolton is Dick Cheney's buddy?
> ...



OBAMAAAA!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

In final act as president, Obama commutes 330 drug sentences

With his final offer of clemency, Obama brought his total number of commutations granted to 1,715, more than any other president in U.S. history, the White House said. During his presidency Obama ordered free 568 inmates who had been sentenced to life in prison.


FREE THE DRUG DEALERS........FREE THE DRUG DEALERS.......

You wanted Obama there you go.............


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't remember Obama accusing somebody of being a drug dealer on Twitter on the same day that he pardoned a convicted drug dealer.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> I don't remember Obama accusing somebody of being a drug dealer on Twitter on the same day that he pardoned a convicted drug dealer.


Libby fell into the you lied to the FBI trap.................keep them talking til you find something that you can charge them with.............even if it's just a simple error of memory with no criminal intent..............

Perjury Trap...................and Libby has served a long time under that Trap.............and he didn't sell drugs to kids..............

But the drug dealers were Rehabilitated and deserved a second chance..............yet lying requires a longer sentence than asshats selling meth to our kids???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 14, 2018)

Under Oath..........leaked information to the press.......that was an ongoing investigation.

And to this date......according to the book..........no proof of the information used to gain a FISA warrant.

Where was his ethics...............especially when he denied this information to the FISA judge..........including payments by the DNC to Steele.........


Equal justice under the law?????


----------



## asaratis (Apr 14, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


My comparison was of the relative crimes of those pardoned.  The quantity comparison is a fringe benefit.

Additionally, Obama pardoned the traitor Bergdahl and treated him as a goddamned hero.  Trump pardoned an innocent man.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> 
> Your chance to tweet your response, here's mine:
> 
> Trump has resurrected the Neo-Con Movement, expect a war of choice once Pompeo is confirmed.



Really? What was Libby convicted of? Did it have ANYTHING to do with Iraq?  No -- it did not..  This is just the worse example of partisan bickering and spin..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> ...



Libby was convicted of Perjury, as a lawyer he knew the consequences and made a conscious choice.  Even President G. W. Bush refused to pardon him.  

BTW, IMO Trump only does something for someone if he feels it benefits him, and this pardon may have been his way of giving comfort to those already indicted, those already convicted or plead guilty and anyone else who is in jeopardy of Prison that help is on the way.

Am I a partisan?  You bet.  The Republican Party is the party of the rich and of Global Corporations.  It does not represent me, my sons or my grandchildren. And I'm not poor, in fact my income is more than 2 & 1/2 times that of mean, I own property and have liquid investments of seven figures, so the claim I want free stuff paid for by the government and people like me is utter bullshit.

Libby, Wolfowitz, Rice, Rumsfeld, Cheney and Bush II sent too many into harms ways in Iraq by using fear and hate mongering.  They pretend to be Christians but act like vandals.  The raid tax payer money for their benefit and seek to destroy SS, SSI, Medicaid, Medicare while rewarding global corporations with tax  cuts, corporations which already keep Billions of taxable profits overseas.

Walking North of Georgetown, Grand Cayman, my wife and I walked past a two story, run down, apt building, with well established global firms listed on the mail box.  Republicans are liars, corrupt to the corp and complicit in this activity, and benefit from their silence by being funded in their elections.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> 
> Your chance to tweet your response, here's mine:
> 
> Trump has resurrected the Neo-Con Movement, expect a war of choice once Pompeo is confirmed.



You keep proving you are a far left drone!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> ...



How do you know I'm not a RINO?  Or, a Socialist?  Or an Iconoclast? A Commie?  A fascist?  A racist?  A misogynist? An ignorant fool whose desperate for attention?

The fact is I'm a liberal Democrat and a fiscally responsible one.  

That is, I believe in equal rights for all citizens and equal opportunity for all citizens.  I believe the Social Contract is one tacitly accepted by all who enjoy the benefits of liberty we all enjoy (sadly, some have more liberty than others).

I believe the law is a living thing, and that includes COTUS.  And yes, I've had ConLaw, and thus  I understand the hypocrisy of those who claim it is not. 

I was raised and confirmed Catholic, and yet do not practice nor have I raised my kids in any organized religion.  The Golden Rule is my creed, but I will not be bullied and give what I get from those self proclaimed conservatives; a collection of iconoclasts, curmudgeons and those barely literate, filled with hate and fearful of Minorities and ideas which do not comport with these emotions long held.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Q.  Why do I post

A.  Because I believe in the rule of law, and all of that I professed in the post above.  

I've coined the phrase Callous Conservative to define what I see as the creed of the Republican Party, a party whose job number one is power.  A political party which puts the Party First and claims ownership of an ideology which is neither pragmatic nor democratic.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember Obama accusing somebody of being a drug dealer on Twitter on the same day that he pardoned a convicted drug dealer.
> ...



Libby's a lawyer, why do you want others to believe he didn't know he lied and didn't understand the consequences?  

I suspect he fell on his sword for Cheney, and felt that he was sure to be pardoned by Bush.  When he wasn't, I'm sure he was shocked.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Why do you try to dodge the reality of the perjury trap used all the time............


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Because I spent 32 years in LE, and as an officer of the court.  

Q.  Why do you believe the bullshit of Fake News and anything which spews from the lips of the liars in the White House?


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




Bush said in his memoir that he was asked by Cheney to pardon Libby. Instead he turned the case over to White House lawyers who found that there was enough evidence to convict Libby. That's why Bush only commuted his sentence. He even said that Cheney was furious at him for not giving Libby a full pardon.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Well I will take the fifth when innocent and tell you nothing.....

You know damned well they use entrapment.......................

Libby is now free BTW...........over turn that.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> 
> Your chance to tweet your response, here's mine:
> 
> Trump has resurrected the Neo-Con Movement, expect a war of choice once Pompeo is confirmed.





The neo cons never left. Libby being in prison was a travesty of justice.


YOu dont' want war? Tell your libs leaders to stop pushing for it.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why do I post
> 
> A.  Because I believe in the rule of law, and all of that I professed in the post above.
> 
> I've coined the phrase Callous Conservative to define what I see as the creed of the Republican Party, a party whose job number one is power.  A political party which puts the Party First and claims ownership of an ideology which is neither pragmatic nor democratic.





Yet you are upset that an innocent man was pardoned. 


That seems pretty callous of you.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why do I post
> ...



An innocent man?  The evidence is he was not innocent, *he was convicted of the crime of Perjury.  A felony! * Thus you've echoed a lie, which is now going all over the Internet with no substantive evidence to make such a claim.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Libby pardoned - Twitter Search
> ...



Libby never spent a day in prison, the sentence to incarceration was commuted by President Bush, who did not pardon him.

Get your facts straight, you echo stuff you have no clue about.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





He mis-remembered something well after the fact.


That he was convicted of a crime based on that, is a massive injustice.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Glad to hear that, it is still a massive injustice, and that you libs support it, and want to see innocent people in prison, shows what type of people you are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



That's what Libby should have done.  Instead he fell on his sword to protect Cheney.  As a lawyer, Libby knew what he did and what the consequences might be (though I suspect he was promised a pardon and Bush II didn't make that promise, Cheney did).


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


>



You really do have your head way up your ass.  Why do you post?  You have NEVER posted anything of substance, thoughtful or thought provoking.  Now, I not calling you an idiot, your posts though are clearly defined as idiot-grams.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 15, 2018)

I believe it was a message to those currently under indictment, or like Cohen in a pot of boiling water - 

_Don't talk .. and if convicted I will pardon you._

Opinion | Trump Pardoned Libby to Protect Himself From Mueller


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He lied, he's trained as a lawyer - don't continue the Big Lie it makes you look more foolish than even I know you to be!


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




A lot of conservatives have given up on talking to liberals. 

You seem to be impervious to any information that does not support your already reached conclusions.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





It's telling that you have not posted the lie, that was so damning that you want him to serve time for it.


He was sentenced to *30 MONTHS *in prison for this terrible lie.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



So this a partisan fabrication that you are parroting.  M'kay..  Just wanted to know why you're hallucinating.. As a dedicated Libertarian with NO stakes in your grudge death match, I can ASSURE you that BOTH of your corrupt, inept parties STOLE money from the working poor that was SUPPOSED to go to the benefit of Soc Sec. And BOTH the useless feuding tribes are responsible for punishing Iraq for 12 fucking years KILLING over 300,000 innocent Iraqi civilians ----  PRIOR to the invasion to remove Saddam on the SAME BULLSHIT WMD pretenses.

Clear as a bell from where the 1/2 of America sits that's not brainwashed and mentally disabled by hate and partisan spin and fairy tales... The guilty WILL be punished eventually.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




I AM a partisan republican, and even I agree that both parties are responsible for the waste of money that was supposed to go to soc sec, and that both were responsible for the stupid sanctions.


I've been waiting for a non-interventionalist candidate to win the republicans primaries since the end of the Cold War.


(my state is late in the primaries, so it has generally been decided by the time it got to me)


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Libby was convicted of Perjury, as a lawyer he knew the consequences and made a conscious choice. Even President G. W. Bush refused to pardon him.



 But GW DID commute his sentence.  Because it was simple partisan vindictiveness  and excessive.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As I've said before, don't post on matters you've not researched and know nothing about:

_Libby was indicted by a federal grand jury on five felony counts of making false statements to federal investigators, perjury for lying to a federal grand jury, and obstruction of justice for impeding the course of a federal grand jury investigation concerned with the possibly illegal leaking by government officials of the classified identity of a covert agent of the CIA, Valerie Plame Wilson, the wife of former Ambassador Joseph C. Wilson IV. 

Pursuant to the grand jury leak investigation, Libby was convicted on March 6, 2007, on four counts of perjury, obstruction of justice, and making false statements. He was acquitted of one count of making false statements._

United States v. Libby - Wikipedia

Happy now?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> I've been waiting for a non-interventionalist candidate to win the republicans primaries since the end of the Cold War.



You're gonna wait a long time and if it happens, it will be by accident if you don't start voting on principles and not just "to win". LParty has been right on the MidEast, fiscal sanity, Civil Liberties protections, even revising provisions of the Drug War and TOLERANCE for those who choose to live differently. 

America is finally realizing we ARE a viable PRINCIPLED alternative. And many Independents are gonna run the same way...


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Wow. There is nothing in that post that references what that oh so terrible lie WAS.


And yet you seem to think that there was. Very strange.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Libby was convicted of Perjury, as a lawyer he knew the consequences and made a conscious choice. Even President G. W. Bush refused to pardon him.
> ...



With all due respect, BULLSHIT.  Read the link above and answer these questions:

Do you believe in the rule of law and American Jurisprudence?

Do you support the President of the United States who rallied his supporters into chanting, "lock her up" as someone who supports the Moral Imperative of our nation," Innocent until Proved Guilty"?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for a non-interventionalist candidate to win the republicans primaries since the end of the Cold War.
> ...





Trump, the candidate, was quite non interventionalists. Other than committing to destroying ISIS.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm now beginning to question your sanity.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



He did nothing to compromise Valery Plame. In fact, the guy who DID -- never got called by the Grand Jury.. 

The Meaning of the Armitage Leak in the Plame Case

Armitage called his boss and long-time friend, Secretary of State Colin Powell, and acknowledged he was Novak’s source. Powell, Armitage and William Taft IV, the State Department’s top lawyer, frantically conferred about what to do. As Taft told us (on the record), “We decided we were going to tell [the investigators] what we thought had happened.” Taft notified the criminal division of the Justice Department–which was then handling the investigation–and FBI agents interviewed Armitage the next day. In that interview, Armitage admitted he had told Novak about Wilson’s wife and her employment at the CIA. The Newsweek piece lays all this out.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




I asked what the lie was. You gave me a list of the crimes that LIbby was charged with.


You are the one acting insane, if you think that was an answer to my question.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




And that is why he was not convicted of anything relating to revealing the identify of a spy.


Because he didn't.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

In fact, Spec. Counsel Fitzpatrick KNEW the source of the Plame leak and NEVER wrote much about it in his report. THIS is the misconduct of justice that YOU EXPECT from  witch hunts and special counsels if you're not a raving partisan idiot.. 
'


----------



## EGR one (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why do I post
> 
> A.  Because I believe in the rule of law, and all of that I professed in the post above.
> 
> I've coined the phrase Callous Conservative to define what I see as the creed of the Republican Party, a party whose job number one is power.  A political party which puts the Party First and claims ownership of an ideology which is neither pragmatic nor democratic.



No, you do not believe in the rule of law, except when the law favors your cause.  The United States Constitution is the core of the rule of law, and since you believe it means whatever five justices want it to mean, your concept of the rule of law is hypocrisy.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The only thing this little diatribe has done is shown us the depth to which you lie to yourself about those with whom you disagree.


----------



## EGR one (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



That moral imperative of yours doesn't seem to apply to Trump.  Perhaps you have it reserved for progressive democrats?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Process crimes gotten from partisan tribunals on NON MATERIAL "crimes" don't ever compare to ACTUAL crimes. The whole PROCESS of special counsel needs to be revised so that ALL PROCESS CRIMES are REFERRED back to DOJ without indictments. 

And Hillary SHOULD have been punished by firing, demoting her, yanking her courtesy clearances and clawing back some back pay and benefits. That's would have happened IF I DID THOSE THINGS, and I was never IN CHARGE of the State Dept.  

And -- if she had actually been put under OATH by a REAL objective FBI interview team -- it's likely SHE would be facing MANY process crimes for being snide and deflecting the truth.  

But she NEVER WAS "put under oath" in her OWN INVESTIGATION..;.

Don't you dare talk to me about "the rule of law" you useless partisan scumbag...


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You lie so well you should be a Hollywood actor.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> He lied, he's trained as a lawyer - don't continue the Big Lie it makes you look more foolish than even I know you to be!



Careful of the "lawyer" label thing - As SNL pointed out last night?

He's Lawyer-*ISH* 

And as the line from a gangster movie went ...

_You don't need a criminal lawyer -- You need a *CRIMINAL* lawyer!_


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



F. Off you are either a damn liar or illiterate.  He was convicted, not indicted, and found guilty.  That's a fact.  Period, end of discussion.



flacaltenn said:


> In fact, Spec. Counsel Fitzpatrick KNEW the source of the Plame leak and NEVER wrote much about it in his report. THIS is the misconduct of justice that YOU EXPECT from  witch hunts and special counsels if you're not a raving partisan idiot..
> '



Wow, your anger is telling.  


EGR one said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why do I post
> ...



Marbury  v. Madison ring a bell?  It has been settle law since the early 19th Century.

It seems you are either ignorant of ConLaw, or a damn liar.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Wow, your anger is telling.



But it's RIGHTEOUS anger isn't it? Because all I said is true. The ENTIRE REASON for that witch hunt was to find and punish the person(s) responsible for compromising a intel operative. When the Spec Prosecutor LEARNS that the confessed party is not on the "hit list" --- the process morphs to process crimes. 

Why aren't YOU angry? Or angry about the slick ass cover-up of the Hillary misdeeds? She was never sworn. Neither was her nursemaid Huma or her other assistant. And the lead interrogator is the same "forrest gump" who was involved in the FISA court misrepresentations, the drafting of the Hillary exoneration and a host of other questionable actions. 

What does it take to make YOU angry?  Besides an (R) after their names?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I so sorry, did I upset your beliefs in Conspiracy theories.  But maybe I'm being harsh, laughing at you, and in fact you have JD and a Ouija board, and the spirit of Novak has told you that Libby never asked Novak to out Plame.

Does it not occur to you that because her husband outed Chaney&Co's Claim that no WMD existed in Iraq, that Cheney  wanted revenge on Wilson, and choose to attack his wife in Novak's column?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Yes, you gave me a list of crimes he was charged with. Most of them he was convicted of. I did not deny that. That is obviously not the point I was asking about.


But what I asked for, what the lie was.


Nothing in the list of crimes, tells that.

WHAT, was the terrible lie, that you think is worth spending two and a half years in jail for?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Novak ALREADY KNEW it was Armitage. Why would he NEED to invest Libby into the mix..  Three journalists were held in contempt by that court. One that I know of served time. Was this even AFTER the S.P. KNEW the truth about the source of the leak?  I think so.. 

Not a shred of conspiracy in what I told you about the Clinton "investigation".  The name is Peter Strok..  When he and his lover Page are locked up --- I'll ease up a bit on Hillary.. But I'll STILL keep my sigline about her... THAT'S how pissed I am about violations of the "rule of law"...


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 15, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Maybe if Libby drove off a bridge and left a woman for dead in the car the bed wetters would be OK with it....
> 
> What if that "woman" (puke) was hitlary?



Would take a special kind of fool - of any sex, gender, or persuasion to get in a car with Hillary.  'Specially if she were in the driver's seat.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do your own research, I believe in the process, Innocent until proved guilty.  Sometimes innocents do get convicted, but by discrediting the process you and other hacks who claim to be conservatives are anarchists light.

*There has been nothing probative to support the allegation that Libby was railroaded.  None, a book suggests Armatige told Novak months before the column outed her.  That does not absolve Libby of asking Novak at a later date that the V.P. wanted Novak to out her.
*
Post convincing evidence that this ^^^ is not the case and I'll offer a mea culpa!


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




What research? You wanted this guy to spend two and a half years in jail for this lie. 


You must know what it is, because you already know that it is worth two and a half years in jail.


You cant' know that, unless you know what it is.

Unless....


You just want him in jail because he is a political opponent...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Go away.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Sure. Just tell me what he did that you think was worth two and a half years in jail.


Cause to me, it looks like an asshole couldn't find what he wanted to find, and just rail roaded some poor sap in order to create the illusion he did not fail.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 15, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if Libby drove off a bridge and left a woman for dead in the car the bed wetters would be OK with it....
> ...




I doubt the hag has ever operated a motor vehicle.


----------

